# حرامى زكى



## mase7ya (20 يوليو 2007)

كان فى لص شاب يسرق محافظ الناس وحقائب النساء وهكذا يعيش



ولكن المشكله ان الشرطه بدأت تعرفه فاى سرقه فى منطقته تقبض عليه الشرطه سواء

كان هو السارق ام لا 



ويضرب ويتبهدل 



فقرر ترك بلده لانه لم يعد له عيش هناك 



وقرر السفر الى امريكا ولجأ الى احد اصدقائه وزور له فيزا 



وسافر هناك وجلس اول يوم يراقب الناس اين يضعون محافظهم 



لانه جديد فى البلد ويجب ان يتروا 



وبعد ثلاث ايام من مراقبه الناس 



سرق اول محفظه وفورا قبض عليه رجل وسيم يرتدى لبس فاخر 



وهنا اللص كاد ان يقف قلبه 



واخذ يتسامح من الرجل ويقول انا لم اكن اقصد ان اسرق 



وكان فى باله ان من قبض عليه من رجال الشرطه 



ولكن الرجل الامريكى قال له لا تخف انا لص مثلك وكنت اراقبك 



واريدك ان تعمل معى 



ففرح اللص الشاب وقال انا مستعد 



وبدء الامريكى يدربه وكان يضع له المال ليختبره ولكن هذا الأخير لم يخن 



صديقه الجديد 



وبعد سته اشهر من التدريب وبعد ان وثق الامريكى باللص الشاب



قال له اليوم سننفذ اول عمليه 



واعطاه لبس فاخر وذهبوا لينفذوا العمل 



ودخلوا قصر بمفتاح قد احضره الامريكى 



ودخلوا للغرفه اللتى بها الخزينه 



وفتشوها ووجدوا الخزنه وفتحها الامريكى بدون كسر 



واخرج المال وجلس على الكرسى 



وقال للص الشاب احضر لنا ورق اللعب 



فاندهش وقال لنهرب الان ونلعب فى بيتنا ولكن الامريكى نهره 



وقال انا القائد افعل كما اقول لك 



وفعلا احضر ورق اللعب وبدئوا يلعبون 



ولكن الامريكى قال له افتح المسجل بصوت مرتفع 



واحضر لنا خمر   وثلاث كؤوس 



وفعلا فتح المسجل ورفع صوته واحضر الخمر والكؤوس الثلاثه 



ولكنه كان غير مقتنع وقد تاكد انهم سيقبض عليهم لا محاله 



واثناء تفكير اللص الشاب حضر صاحب القصر وبيده مسدس 



وقال ماذا تفعلون يا لصوص 



لكن الامريكى لم يكترث وقال لصاحبه اكمل اللعب ولا تابه له 



وفعلا اكملا اللعب ولكن صاحب القصر اتصل فى الشرطه 



وحضرت الشرطه 



فقال لهم صاحب القصر هؤلاء لصوص سرقوا الخزنه وهذى هي الاموال 



اللتى سرقوها امامهم 



فقال الامريكى للشرطه 



هذا الرجل يكذب لقد دعانا هنا لنعلب معه وقد لعبنا فعلا وفزنا عليه 



ولما خسر امواله اخرج مسدسه وقال



.. اما تعطونى مالى واما اتصل فى الشرطه واقول انكم لصوص 



فنظر الضابط ووجد الكؤوس الثلاثه والمال موضوع على الطاوله 



والموسيقى وهم يلعبون غير مكترثين 



فحس ان صاحب القصر يكذب فقال له الضابط 



انت تلعب ... ولما تخسر تتصل بنا 



ان عدتها مره اخرى ارميك فى السجن



واراد ان يغادر الضابط ولكن الامريكى استوقفه 


وقال له يا سيدى ان خرجت وتركتنا قد يقتلنا فخرج اللصان من المنزل بحماية الشرطة:smil12:
:t33::t33::t33::t33:

منقوووول


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا مسيحيا بجد روعة


----------



## twety (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

ههههههههههههههههه
 لاجاااااامده بجد

حلوة بجد يا مسيحيه
حرامى زكى جدا جدا
بس ايه حركات الاجرام دى
كده هتعلمونا الاجرام بدرى بدرى
يلا اهو بدل البطااااااله دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## acc_loues (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

يا لاهوى على الصياعة


----------



## mase7ya (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*



الملك العقرب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا مسيحيا بجد روعة



انتا احلى ميرسى ياملك  لمرورك ومشاركتك :flowers:


----------



## mase7ya (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لاجاااااامده بجد
> 
> حلوة بجد يا مسيحيه
> ...



هههههههههههههه
شغل مخة وظبط معاة 

ميرسى يا تويتى لمشاركتك الحلوة :smil12:


----------



## mase7ya (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*



acc_loues قال:


> يا لاهوى على الصياعة



ميرسى لمشاركتك يا acc_loues:2:


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد فكرة تححححححححححححفة...هو ده التفنين ولا بلاش
ميرسى ليكى ياقمر​


----------



## mase7ya (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد فكرة تححححححححححححفة...هو ده التفنين ولا بلاش
> ميرسى ليكى ياقمر​



:t33: لوكل الحرامية بيشغلوا مخهم   بتكون مصيبة 

كان مفيش ولا حرامى بينقبض علية

 ههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo::yahoo:
ميرسى لمررورك يا ginajoojoo


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

عسل يا بنت بس احنا مستكفيين بالرخامة على الناس ههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع تحفه مرسى ليكى​


----------



## rama (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

*هههههه
صحيح حرامي زكي فعلاً
ميرسي أوي موضوع بالفعل هاااايل
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

ههههههههه

متفوقين حتي في الانحراف

ساااانكس علي الموضوع​


----------



## emy (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_جامده الطريقه دى _​


----------



## mase7ya (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*



rama قال:


> *هههههه
> صحيح حرامي زكي فعلاً
> ميرسي أوي موضوع بالفعل هاااايل
> تسلم ايديك​*



ميرسى لمرروك ياRama :fun_lol:


----------



## mase7ya (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*



marcelino قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> متفوقين حتي في الانحراف
> 
> ساااانكس علي الموضوع​



thnx lamorak ya  marcelino:t19:


----------



## mase7ya (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _جامده الطريقه دى _​



شكرا لمررورك  نورتى الموضوع:t17:


----------



## mase7ya (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*



nana25 قال:


> عسل يا بنت بس احنا مستكفيين بالرخامة على الناس ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفه مرسى ليكى​



انتى الى عسل يا نانا شكرا لمررورك:new6:


----------



## fullaty (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

هههههههه حتى فى السرقة سبقونا يعنى مش عارفين نسبيقهم فى دى كمان 
بس موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## dd2007 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

حلوة


----------



## mero_engel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

* ايه يا بنتي الحاجات الجامده دي*
*بس ليه تنشري الفضايح*
*انتي كده بتعلمينا الاجرام بدري بدري*
*بس اهي شغلانه الواحد بياكل منها العيش*
*رغم اني الفلوس اللي بتتطلع من الشغلانه دي قليل لكن اهي شغله*
*ميري يا قمر علي موضوعك اللذيذ*​


----------



## mase7ya (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

*mero_eng**el**و* *dd2007*شكرا كتير لمروركم:smil12:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووووووووووة

اية الذكاء دا بس 

شكرآ يا مسيحية


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

جميلة بجد يا مسيحية 
و اهى مهنة جديدة اتعلمناها منك يا ست الكل 
مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## veansea (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

ايه الافكار دى
ده حرامى خبرة


----------



## maria123 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

هههههههههههههههههه
قصة روعة


----------



## gift (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

:smil15:


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

*ايه الحرامى ده
ده دماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغ
اوعى يا مسيحية   تكون تجربة شخصية ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرامى زكى*

على فكرة    جامدة   موت جدا  طحن اوى  كتير


و يا ريت يكون فى حاجات زى دى تانى


----------



## سامح روماني2 (12 يوليو 2010)

*اذكي لص في العالم!!!!!!!*

كان هناك لص  يسرق محافظ الناس

 وحقائب النساء وهكذا يعيش

 ولكن المشكله ان الشرطه بدأت تعرفه فأى سرقه فى منطقته

 تقبض عليه الشرطه سواء كان هو السارق ام لا ويضرب ويتبهدل

 فقرر ترك بلده لانه لم يعد له عيش هناك.

 وقرر السفر الى امريكا ولجأ الى احد اصدقائه وزور له فيزا

 وسافر هناك وجلس اول يوم يراقب الناس اين يضعون محافظهم

 لانه جديد فى البلد ويجب ان يتروى

 وبعد ثلاث ايام من مراقبه الناس

 سرق اول محفظه وفورا قبض عليه رجل وسيم يرتدى لبس فاخر

 وهنا اللص المسافر كاد ان يقف قلبه

 واخذ يتسامح من الرجل ويقول انا لم اكن اقصد ان اسرق

 وكان بباله ان من قبض عليه هو من رجال الشرطه.

 ولكن الرجل الامريكى قال له لا تخف انا لص مثلك وكنت اراقبك

 واريدك ان تعمل معى

 ففرح اللص المسافر وقال انا مستعد

 وبدء الامريكى يدربه وكان يضع له المال ليختبره ولكن المسافر لم يخن

 صديقه الجديد

 وبعد سته اشهر من التدريب وبعد ان وثق الامريكى بالمسافر

 قال له اليوم سننفذ اول عمليه

 واعطى المسافر لبس فاخر وذهبوا لينفذوا العمل

 ودخلوا قصر بمفتاح قد احضره الامريكى

 ودخلوا للغرفه اللتى بها الخزينه

 وفتشوها ووجدوا الخزنه وفتحها الامريكى بدون كسر

 واخرج المال وجلس على الكرسى

 وقال للمسافر احضر لنا ورق اللعب

 واندهش المسافر وقال لنهرب الان ونلعب فى بيتنا ولكن الامريكى نهره

 وقال انا القائد افعل كما اقول لك

 وفعلا احضر ورق اللعب وبدئوا يلعبون

 ولكن الامريكى قال له افتح المسجل بصوت مرتفع

 واحضر لنا الخمر ووثلاث كؤوس

 وفعلا فتح المسجل ورفع صوته واحضر الخمر والكؤوس الثلاثه

 ولكنه كان غير مقتنع وقد تاكد انهم سيقبض عليهم لا محاله

 واثناء تفكير المسافر حضر صاحب القصر وبيده مسدس

 وقال ماذا تفعلون يا لصوص

 لكن الامريكى لم يكترث وقال للمسافر اكمل اللعب ولا تابه له

 وفعلا اكملا اللعب ولكن صاحب القصر اتصل فى الشرطه

 وحضرت الشرطه

 فقال لهم صاحب القصر هؤلاء لصوص سرقوا الخزنه وهذى هي الاموال

 اللتى سرقوها امامهم

 فقال الامريكى للشرطه

 هذا الرجل يكذب لقد دعانا هنا لنعلب معه وقد لعبنا فعلا وفزنا عليه

 ولما خسر امواله اخرج مسدسه

 وقال اما تعطونى مالى واما اتصل فى الشرطه واقول انكم لصوص

 فنظر الضابط ووجد الكؤوس الثلاثه والمال موضوع على الطاوله

 والموسيقى وهم يلعبون غير مكترثين

 فحس ان صاحب القصر يكذب فقال له الضابط

 انت تلعب وعندما تخسر تتصل بنا

 ان اعدتها مره اخرى سارميك فى السجن واراد ان يغادر الضابط

 ولكن الامريكى استوقفه

 وقال له يا سيدى ان خرجت وتركتنا قد يقتلنا

 فاخرجهم الضابط معه واصبح المال لهم بشهاده الشرطه

 (والشرطة في خدمة الشعب)

 (والقانون لا يحمى المغفلين


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكره عجبتني جد تنفعني في شغلي برضه ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اذكي لص في العالم!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه

 الطريقة بتنفع  بردو مفيهاش مشكلة خالص هههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اذكي لص في العالم!!!!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*لا ذكي ذكي يعني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اذكي لص في العالم!!!!!!!*

*اتكل علي الله وجرب


شكرا ليك ياجميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اذكي لص في العالم!!!!!!!*


ههههههههههههههههههههه

طريقة عال العااااااااال


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اذكي لص في العالم!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههه

جميلة جدا يا سامح

وبالتوفيق للى عايز يجرب ههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اذكي لص في العالم!!!!!!!*

*بس فكره حلوة
*​


----------



## hanysabry (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اذكي لص في العالم!!!!!!!*

فكره جامده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار*​


----------



## holy day (23 يوليو 2010)

تصدقي هاجربها بحد


----------

